# Importing a 2 stroke Yam question



## Otterdog (Feb 8, 2014)

Does anyone know if you can import a new or used 2 stroke Yam from a U.S. friendly democratic country? The reason I ask is I'm off to Australia and they sell new 2stroke Yams and I'm needing one for a future build?
Just asking.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

No idea but I am sure it is possible for the right amount of money.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I would remove the powerhead and ship it separately 

Then wrap up the lower and bring it over as checked baggage ...

Let us know how it works out ...


----------



## Otterdog (Feb 8, 2014)

Now that's thinking. If you remove the power head it would be considered parts, MAYBE? More food for thought, they do sell 2 strokes in Mexico, but I'm not sure they are oil injected. Pull up the Yam Mexico, you'll need someone that can read Spanish. 
The one thing is if you can find a local mexican to bring it over for his boat or on his boat that's thinking. My home is TX so if the Mexican model is oil injected this would be right on the money.


----------

